
Four book series that are shaping the future of science fiction on television - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/08/four-book-series-that-are-shaping-the-future-of-science-fiction-on-television/
======
BerislavLopac
There are three series I would just love to see adapted for TV: a) Robin
Hobb's Liveship trilogy, which I can easily envision as combining the best
elements of Black Sails and Game of Thrones; b) Lois McMaster Bujold's
Vorkosigan saga, which has just won the Hugo award for best literary series,
although it might be a much harder nut to crack; and c) Ben Aaronovitch's
Rivers of London, which might become the merging of Sherlock and Dr Who that
fans have been dreaming about. :)

Any of these would provide better material than the Kingkiller Chronicle, for
example. I have read The Name of the Wind and found it so incredibly
frustrating that I just couldn't bear to read the rest of the series.

